# Pictures of you in ''trail tack" ! :)



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

This is how I dress for the trails...





















That's all I ride in, because I only ride on the trails.


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

the girth isnt on but this is what i usually ride in on trails. sometimes i bareback. and thats all i ride in cause all i do is trails.


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

All I do is trailride...

I usually dress in jeans and a t-shirt (in winter it's a long sleeved shirt and jacket) and my cowboy boots.

My mare's trail get-up is her SMB II's, her saddle, double saddle-pads, her bhackamore of Tom Thumb (whichever I decide to use), and her halter and leadrope in case I have to tie her.









My gelding's trail get-up is his protective boots, his saddle, saddle-pad, 'snaffle' bridle, and his halter and lead in case I have to tie him.
(I don't have any pictures of him under-saddle uploaded)


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Here is a pretty funny one taken last month when it was really cold


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Here's a more normal looking one :wink: Notice the small horn bag. I carry my camera, GPS, some horse and people treats, wet wipes
sun screen, chap stick...just anything I think I'll need for a day ride. Theres a water bottle on the other side too. I have a small leather pouch that stays on the saddle that has a horseman's knife and a few first aid things in it. The necklace I'm wearing I wear all the time is a small compass. I sometimes ride with a crupper and breast collar if we are doing lots of hill riding. She also has hoof boots on that you can't see.


----------



## Flyinghigh12 (Feb 17, 2009)

Well this isn't me trail riding, more like pasture riding, lol I'd just go and have fun with the horses. This pic is really old..









In this one I'm getting my horse ready for the trail...








lol just kidding.. I've never rode her. 

Here's one of what I use to do.. also a long time ago.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

One of my daughters in summer dress.










My horse with a friend on him









My colt at the trailer









Me trimming the colt before a ride









We pack a lot


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

When I ride in the USA on my friends horses, she has western gear...








And my husband...









In Australia on my pony and I use English gear...








Better pic of our gear


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Really depends on which horse I ride, where I go, temp, how lazy I am etc.

When it is really hot or I am being lazy and I ride one of my old broke horses, I ride like this.









However, if I am riding a green horse, if I have to do cow work, or if I intend to do some training or other similar work, I ride like this.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

On the Clemson trail with Sugar


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

Thank you for your pictures!  It's interesting to see how you ad your horses look 

I still don't have any photos and at the moment I'm trying some new things.. I'll try a non-jointed snaffle (_he's used to either a curb and riding-cavesson or a hackamore with extra sudepull reins, or just a riding cavesson_), if that works out I'll either buy a snaffle or a pelham. I like double reins. I'll probably also get a new saddle next week, one like the one I have but black and a bit more narrow (_mine's a bit wide_) but I'll post pictures when I get any


----------



## Barbarosa (May 19, 2008)

Maureen, Vida, Sassy and I in trail gear.


----------



## Ne0n Zero (Dec 25, 2008)

He's in a Bitless Bridle here but we ride in a french link loose ring snaffle now. We also added a breastplate and a tie-one-on so I can carry a halter and lead rope for when we stop.


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

Ok, here be me in trail tack 

Ignore his frame, I know it's too high.. xD A windy day and excited horse.. And I really don't pull as much in the reins as it looks at some pictures, I could just as well have held in pieces of yarn.. I know because I've tried  He just always chews on the bit. In one of the bad pictures he's just annoyed at me for not letting him run, but he doesn't fight my hands.. Enough with excuses.. (sorry,.. I can't post a picture of me riding without excusing everything in it..)

Anyway, Our trail riding tack  A straight bar snaffle today, somedays I use cavessons and sometimes cavessons and curbs, or hackamores. All depends on my mood, just as I switch bridles rather often too.

When I stay out longer I sometimes bring a saddlebag with some sandwiches, and then I have a halter either on him or in the saddle bag 

Click to enlarge.


----------



## Trails (Jan 28, 2009)

My better half usually rides in a dressage saddle but here she is on her bareback pad on Foxy. These are the trails we were on in this pic at East Fork state park in Ohio. 

I'm on LT bareback, ****** help keep me from sliding too much. These are the trails in this pic at Paint Creek state park in Ohio

Although we like riding bareback when we can (we think it helps develop a better seat) I don't think we'll be doing much of that on the trails here in WA. In fact I just ordered a new custom wade rig by jj maxwell:lol:


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

This is Jemma in full tack: saddle, bridle, fly mask, and bare boots.


----------



## Picture Perfect (Oct 9, 2008)

CloudsMystique said:


> This is how I dress for the trails...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks like so much fun. I'm coming over! :lol:


----------

